# Tesla's Musk Calls for $10 Gas, Eyes Shuttered GM Plants



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey now that sounds like a brilliant idea to completely destroy the economy. You think it is bad now just wait till gas is ten dollars a gallon.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm sure this is exactly what the general public wants to hear. Some IT billion heir telling them that they need to pay 3-4x as much on fuel so he can then shove a 60-120 thousand dollar car down their throats and claim its for their own good. Meanwhile you are out of a job, will probably loose the house, and have to think of where you are going to move your family to try and make ends meet.

Tesla Motors had such potential. Pity.


----------



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

Mehh... Once you accept that nothing we do can ever wind back the clock to higher living standards, and the sooner you adjust your expectations to something between the kittbutz system of the 1920s and Little House On The Prairie, you'll be able to cope with the long energy descent ahead.

The oil that sustained the last 100 years of economic growth has been burned, consumed and it ain't coming back. Half of the world's oil is gone and the "bottom" half won't be nearly as useful as the first half was.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4xs5FDHu2E


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

jlsawell said:


> Mehh... Once you accept that nothing we do can ever wind back the clock to higher living standards, and the sooner you adjust your expectations to something between the kittbutz system of the 1920s and Little House On The Prairie, you'll be able to cope with the long energy descent ahead.
> 
> The oil that sustained the last 100 years of economic growth has been burned, consumed and it ain't coming back. Half of the world's oil is gone and the "bottom" half won't be nearly as useful as the first half was.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4xs5FDHu2E




You've been watching too much television.


----------



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

Jason Lattimer said:


> You've been watching too much television.


Heh. I occasionally watch The Bill with my wife, but that's all...


----------

